# Marie Durand



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

The 168hrs blog posted a contribution to the Third Annual Reformation Day Symposium about Marie Durand, a French Camisard (Huguenot), which is worth reading.

168 hours: Marie Durand

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/huguenot-resistance-21879/

The Third Annual Reformation Day Symposium :: reformation :: A Reformed, Christian Blog


----------

